# ISPCONFIG 2 die PHP Version upgraden auf 5.3



## juergen71 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf Ubuntu 8.04 die aktuelle ISPConfig Version am laufen und ein Kunde würde jetzt die PHP Version 5.3 benötigen, aktuell ist aber 5.2.4 installiert.
Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben wie bzw ob ein Upgrade funktionieren kann?

Besten Dank
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## hahni (26. Juli 2011)

Die einfachste Lösung wäre, auf Ubuntu 10.04 LTS zu wechseln. In dieser Version ist PHP 5.3 enthalten. Auf Ubuntu 8.04 LTS müsstest du nach meinem Wissensstand dir PHP selbst bauen. Dieses würde sich dann aber nicht mehr mit "apt-get update" aktualisieren lassen. Demnach fände ich diesen Weg nicht so vorteilhaft...


----------



## juergen71 (31. Juli 2011)

Funktioniert das einfach nicht bzw gibt es keine Lösung für mein Anliegen?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------

